

Digital Ocean Is Down Again This Week - heavymark

For the past 25 minutes the DO sites have been going up and down again and just got an email from DO that they are having to reboot droplets because of an issue with their underlying nodes. Can&#x27;t remember a week in the past few months where DO didn&#x27;t go down during prime time.
======
jvvlimme
Seems to me they have serious issues in their NY location. Most of my droplets
are in the european datacenters and they've been pretty solid, I have one or
two in NY and they've seen regular outages.

